# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Άρθρα σχετικά  με την Υγεία, τις Ασθένειες και τους τραυματισμούς των πουλιών >  Προβλημα με λευκο κυριαρχο Ακαρεα κ παρασιτα σκουλικια

## damliak

Λοιπον εδω κ 1,5 μηνα εδωσα μαχη για να το κρατησω στην ζωη ηταν απαθης κατω στο κλουβακι κ κοιμοταν συνεχεια ολο αυτο συνεβηκε οταν του εδωσα αλλη τροφη ενω ηταν δραστηριος ξεκινησε να κοιματε κ να ειναι απαθης κατω στο κλουβι ακουγα μονο να σπαει σαν σπορια με το ραμφος εναν περιεργο  ηχο.. λοιπον εκανα την αγωγη με acaricine tafarm ακριβως οπως ελεγε το πουλι αρχησε να τρωει μονο αυγοτροφη κ πολυ νερο.. αλλα η αδυναμια ηταν εμφανης κοιταζοντας την καμαρα απο κατω ειδα να ειναι αδυνατο κ την εμφανηση της για να ειμαι ασφαλης εδωσα κ φαρμακο για σκουλικια το πουλι ανταποκριθηκε ειναι πιο ζωηρο πλεον κ σημερα που κοιταξα απο κατω εχει αρχησει κ περνει σιγα σιγα βαρος τι αλλο μπορω να του δωσω εκτος απο αυγοτροφη για να αρχισει να περνει βαρος γιατι μερα με την μερα παει ολο καλυτερα εχει βρει την ζωντανια του ανεβαινει στα κλαδακια κ σπαει κανα δυο σπορους η διψα εχει κοπει διαβασα οτι η διψα ειναι κ σημαδι ασθενειας.. εχει ξεκινησει να τραγουδαει διλα διλα κιολας.. πραγματικα ειμαι χαρουμενος γιατι 1,5 μηνα εδωσα μαχη να τον κρατησω τι αλλο μπορω να του δωσω εκτος απο αυγοτροφη για να παρει λιγο βαρος ακομα? Ευχαριστω

----------


## Labirikos

Σποράκια δεν τρώει?Τώρα τί τροφή του δίνεις?

----------


## damliak

Σπορακια του εχω βαλει αλλα δεν τρωει πολυ τα σπορακια της Verself.Πιο πολυ παει στην αυγοτροφη (μπισκοτο,μελι,ασπραδι αυγου) σπιτικη

----------


## Soulaki

Και η αυγοτροφη, αφου ειναι και σπιτικη, καλη ειναι.
Δινε του, οτι δεχετε να φαει.....ασε και τα σπορια, σε σημειο, να τα βλεπει, και να παει και εκει, οποτε θελει.
Δεν ξερω μηπως χρειαζετε ανισχυση, με μορφη βιταμινων, στο νερακι του......ας μας πει, καποιος πιο εμπειρος.
Παντως το αυγο, καλα βρασμενο, δεκαπεντε λεπτα τουλαχιστον, ενδεικνειται, σε πουλακια αρρωστα και αδυναμα.
Εννοειτε, με το τσοφλι, το δινουμε.
Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## Labirikos

Μήπως να άλλαζες την τροφή?Υπάρχει δυνατότητα?

----------


## tasos666

το καλύτερο για γρήγορα τροφή κρέμα για καναρίνια

----------


## damliak

Καλησπερα σας λοιπον ηρθα σημερα κ τον ειδα πιο ευθιαθετο κανει κ στροφες σταματησε η διαρροια κ Βγαινουν πλεον σχηματισμενες οι κουτσουλιες ενα χαρουμενο στην αυγοτροφη εχω βαλει σταγονες απο πολυβιταμινη παει καλυτερα κινητικος..πλεον κ ζωντανια δλδ τι τροφη εχουμε καμια να προτεινουμε?

----------


## koukoulis

> Καλησπερα σας λοιπον ηρθα σημερα κ τον ειδα πιο ευθιαθετο κανει κ στροφες σταματησε η διαρροια κ Βγαινουν πλεον σχηματισμενες οι κουτσουλιες ενα χαρουμενο στην αυγοτροφη εχω βαλει σταγονες απο πολυβιταμινη παει καλυτερα κινητικος..πλεον κ ζωντανια δλδ τι τροφη εχουμε καμια να προτεινουμε?


Κατά τη γνώμη μου, έναν καλό, πλήρες, έτοιμο εμπορικό μείγμα χωρίς μπισκοτάκια έγχρωμα μέσα και χωρίς ρούπσεν (ρούσπεν...) θα ήταν μια χαρά. Το εντοπίζεις, διαβάζεις και την ημερομηνία λήξεως, και εφόσον η συσκευασία του είναι κλειστή το επιλέγεις ...με άλλα λόγια ανοίγεις εσύ ο ίδιος τη συσκευασία του και τη διατηρείς όσο το δυνατό σε δροσερό μέρος κλείνοντάς την κάθε φορά. 
Τώρα, αν υποθέσουμε ότι το πουλάκι είχε κάποιο νόσημα που προήλθε από βιολογικό επιβαρυντικό παράγοντα που υπήρχε μέσα στην τροφή που του έδωσες (μια και στο αρχικό σου μήνυμα γράφεις ότι από την ώρα που του άλλαξες τροφή παρατήρησες την αλλαγή στην υγεία του), καλά θα ήταν να κάνεις και έναν πλήρη καθαρισμό του κλουβιού και των σκευών του πουλιού άμεσα για λόγους αποφυγής επανάκαμψης της ασθένειας.

----------


## damliak

Το κλουβακι κ ολα τα αξεσουαρ του τα εχω καθαρισει ηδη για να ειμαι σιγουρος επισης κατεργισα  το χαρτι κ του εβαλα αμμο κατω τα σπορακια εξακολουθει να μην τα πολυτρωει αλλα την αυγοτροφη την λιωνει νερο πλεον πινει οταν διψασει οχι οπως αδειαζε την ποτιστρα κ πιο ζωηρος ακομα χμμμ ετοιμο εμπορικο μιγμα αυτο με το μελι καλο ειναι?

----------


## koukoulis

Συνήθως τα έτοιμα εμπορικά μείγματα σε επώνυμη κλειστή συσκευασία από τον κατασκευαστή, είναι και ελεγμένα τόσο ως προς τη σύσταση των σπόρων που έχουν, αλλά και ως προς την καθαρότητα αυτών, υπό την έννοια ότι έχουν πολύ μικρότερη πιθανότητα επιμόλυνσης από βιολογικούς παράγοντες, συγκριτικά με άλλα μείγματα. Αυτά φυσικά όταν υπάρχει ημερομηνία λήξεως. Αυτό με το μέλι που λες, δεν θα το επέλεγα, όχι για κανέναν άλλον λόγο, αλλά διότι περιέχει πρόσθετη γλυκαντική ουσία. Θα προτιμούσα ένα με σπόρους μόνο.

----------


## damliak

Την καλημερα  μου στην ομοδα μας ηρθα για να ενημερωσω πως παει η εκβαση του φιλαρακου μου.Λοιπον τρωει απο ολα απο λιγο κ εξακολουθει να πηγενει σταθερα καλα αρχισε να μου κελαιδαει κ διλα διλα οταν φευγω απο τον χωρο.Τωρα το βραδακι τον ειχα σε ησυχο μερος σκοτεινο κ κοιμαται σαν μπαλακι αλλα στο πατωμα αυτο να το εκλαβω οτι μπορει να ανακαμπτει η ασθενεια? η ειναι κατι φυσιολογικο να βολευτικε πχ κατω κ να κοιματε εκει? Γιατι οταν τον εχω σε μερος με φως κοιμοταν σαν μπαλακι στο κλαρι πανω ευχαριστω κ περιμενω

----------


## damliak

Καλημερα ερχομαι να συμπληρωσω οτι πτεροροια κανονικα δεν εχει γινει το καλοκαιρι σημερα το πρωι του αφερεσα κ την αυγοτροφη να δω την πορεια του εχει πεσει στην τροφη με τους σπορους καθαρο νερακι στην ποτηστρα ενεργος πλεον γυριζει κ την φωνη παει καλα πιστευω. Τωρα οσο για πτερορια να την περιμενω θα ξεκινησει?

----------


## ndlns

Η πτερρόροια ξεκινάει στο τέλος του καλοκαιριού, οπότε, αν δεν πέρασε, θα ξεκινήσει σύντομα...

----------


## Labirikos

Το ότι δεν πέρασε μάλλον λόγω της ασθένειας.

----------


## damliak

Καλημερα ερχομαι ξανα να ενημερωσω για την κατασταση του καναριου η καρινα πλεον εχει αρχησει κ υποχωρει σιγα σιγα αρχιζει κ περνει βαρος τρωει σπορακια που κ που κ εβαλα αυγοτροφη παλι για συμπληρωμα σπιτικη λευκη.Αλλα καθεται στο κλουβι κατω πεταει ανεβαινει στα κλαδια αλλα παλι καθεται κατω κ οταν κοιματε σαν μπαλακι κατω να ανησυχησω ? η ισως απο ολη την ταλαιπωρια της ασθενειας θα χρειαστει χρονος για να συνελθει πληρως?

----------


## ndlns

Σίγουρα δεν είναι ενθαρρυντικό σημάδι να κάθεται κάτω, και πολύ περισσότερο να κοιμάται κάτω φουσκωμένο κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας.
Βέβαια είναι καλό αν μειώθηκε η καρίνα. Στείλε μια φωτογραφία να δούμε σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται το πουλάκι. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## damliak

Μολις τον ποιασω θα κατσω να βγαλω μια φωτο την καρινα για να δειτε την εξελιξη Οσο για την ημερα οχι δεν κοιμαται παταει στα κλαδια πινει νερο κ τρωει αυγοτροφη κ σπορους επισης ξεκινησε κ πτεροορια... το βραδυ κουρνιαζει κατω κ κοιμαται σαν μπαλακι κατω στην γωνια αντι για το κλαδακι πανω αυτο εννοω ειναι κακο σημαδι να κοιμαται κατω σαν μπαλακι η εκει πχ νιωθει ασφαλεια ας πουμε? (θα βαλω κ μια Α4 κολλα να σηκωσω κ τις κουτσουλιες του να δουμε!

----------


## ndlns

Αν είναι κινητικό την ημέρα και δεν φουσκώνει, νομίζω πως είναι καλά. Πίστεψα ότι ήταν φουσκωμένο την ημέρα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

